# Cleveland Bay Filly at 4.15am



## Rollin (29 April 2015)

Our mare gave birth to a pure bred filly at 4.15am.  She has been enormous and would have been 12 months next week, so I was really worried.  Her waters went at 4.00am, soon two feet and then one enormous push and the head was out.

Baby is up and suckling.

The amazing thing is our first foal in France was a colt, our Shagya stallion Woody, we lost a colt in 2011 but all our foals have been fillies, this included the aborted foal of my Shagya mare, sired by my CB stallion.  (twins missed on scan).

This one will be registered as Cider with Rosie, full sister to Duchess of Malfi and Little Dorrit.

Pics to follow.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 April 2015)

Def need pics!

Glad delivery went well Rollin & congrats


----------



## Rollin (29 April 2015)

First we find our feet.







Then we find the milkbar







Then we have a sleep.


----------



## Clueless (29 April 2015)

Beautiful, what a delight.


----------



## GemG (29 April 2015)

Wow congratulations Rollin, you must be very relieved.  Fabulous to have a filly who will be able to increase the Breed numbers in future maybe!

Pictures are so lovely!


----------



## CBFan (29 April 2015)

BEAUTIFUL! And YAY! to another filly!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 April 2015)

Fabulous, many congratulations.  Glad all went well and that you have a lovely filly.

Great pics too.


----------



## A1fie (29 April 2015)

Well done! Beautiful.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 April 2015)

lovely to hear of another Cleveland bay girlie...she is gawguss!!!!


----------



## Nicnac (29 April 2015)

Lovely strapping girl isn't she! Looks fab x


----------



## Mariposa (29 April 2015)

Oh she's gorgeous!!


----------



## numptynoelle (29 April 2015)

Just lovely :smile3: Is she related to your gorgeous two year old? (can't remember her name, but I do remember I fell rather in love with her :redface3


----------



## twiggy2 (29 April 2015)

Wow she is lovely, looks to have a huge shoulder-strapping young lady


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			Just lovely :smile3: Is she related to your gorgeous two year old? (can't remember her name, but I do remember I fell rather in love with her :redface3

Click to expand...

Yes, she is a full sister to Duchess who is blooming and will start her show career next year, then on to eventing we hope.

This one won't be a keeper as we can no longer run on our young stock.  We are getting a bit too old for it!!


----------



## Clodagh (30 April 2015)

Well she looks lovely and amazing that even so young you can tell her breed.


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2015)

A bit cold and wet today, so just 30mins turnout for baby to use her legs, while we cleaned the box.  Just loved this photo.  Rosie is such good mum.  You can feel the love.


----------



## SpringArising (30 April 2015)

Rollin said:



			A bit cold and wet today, so just 30mins turnout for baby to use her legs, while we cleaned the box.  Just loved this photo.  Rosie is such good mum.  You can feel the love.






Click to expand...

So cute - both of them. I love CBs.


----------



## tabithakat64 (30 April 2015)

Beautiful congratulations


----------



## Zero00000 (30 April 2015)

Wow! She is beautiful  Congrats


----------



## GemG (30 April 2015)

Look at her using those big legs!    Does she have a name?


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2015)

GemG said:



			Look at her using those big legs!    Does she have a name?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Her registered name will be Cider with Rosie, full sisters Duchess of Malfi and Little Dorrit.  As we don't have a prefix all of them have literary names.

The Shagya's are Under Milkwood and Antigone.


----------



## Mega (30 April 2015)

She is gorgeous congratulations xx


----------



## Rollin (4 May 2015)

Thank you all for your kind comments.  Weather has been appalling but they both got some proper turnout, in the sun, this morning.


----------



## Rollin (4 May 2015)

Thank you all for your kind comments.  Weather has been appalling but they both got some proper turnout, in the sun, this morning.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (4 May 2015)

Wow, she's a good size, isn't she? Very cute, makes me want to breed another youngster.


----------



## Mega (4 May 2015)

Oh so scrummy. More pictures please! I need my foal fix as my mare is keeping her bundle hostage!


----------



## Princess16 (4 May 2015)

Absolutely beautiful ! Congratulations


----------



## Rollin (5 May 2015)

Mega said:



			Oh so scrummy. More pictures please! I need my foal fix as my mare is keeping her bundle hostage!
		
Click to expand...

When I can persuade my o/h to take stills off video, how about a couple we made earlier now competing?


----------

